# Yanmar 135 stuck clutch.



## Bigdon (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey!! I want to thank all of you who responded to my question about my yanmar 135 problem. 
I pushed it up against a tree, put it in third high and turned the key and presto! The clutch broke free. Simple fix but had me worried for awhile. Thanks again!! Now where can I get some small implements for it? Ha ha !!


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Bigdon said:


> Hey!! I want to thank all of you who responded to my question about my yanmar 135 problem.
> I pushed it up against a tree, put it in third high and turned the key and presto! The clutch broke free. Simple fix but had me worried for awhile. Thanks again!! Now where can I get some small implements for it? Ha ha !!


 Craigs list.


----------

